# 350 Amp Service (Pics)



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

120/240v 350amp. Panel on left is 150 amp MB. Panel on right is 200 amp MB feed thru. Square D. Taps in gutter.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

switchleg said:


> 120/240v 350amp. Panel on left is 150 amp MB. Panel on right is 200 amp MB feed thru. Square D. Taps in gutter.


Looks good but why did you spend the money for a gutter? Was the power company wire already there? I would have them move it and avoid the gutter-- One panel on each side of the meter.


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

AHJ wants a gutter for conductors to pass through. Can't use meter can, gotta have gutter.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

switchleg said:


> AHJ wants a gutter for conductors to pass through. Can't use meter can, gotta have gutter.


 Whats his code section?


----------



## WIREDOG (May 27, 2007)

He doesn't need one he is the ajh


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:yawn:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

switchleg said:


> AHJ wants a gutter for conductors to pass through. Can't use meter can, gotta have gutter.


You just get the double lugs. No need for a gutter.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

WIREDOG said:


> He doesn't need one he is the ajh



Huh? :blink:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Huh? :blink:


Don't question the wiredog


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Why don't the tops of the panels and meter line up?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

WIREDOG said:


> He doesn't need one he is the ajh





Peter D said:


> Huh? :blink:


 My exact thought.:blink:


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

WIREDOG said:


> He doesn't need one he is the ajh


Maybe thats in your area, and sometimes AHJ's do try to take it to the extreme. However here in NC Code Enforcement Officers take an oath of Office to uphold the Code not their opinion. If you ask they are to give you the code section. Some Jurisdictions even require there Officers to site the code section on their report.

When I was contracting I would respectfully site a code section and ask if they could show me a section that overrode the one I sited, often they would change their results and pass my jobs.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Why don't the tops of the panels and meter line up?


:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Why don't the tops of the panels and meter line up?


Who cares? He slapped it on the wall and collected a check. Good for him. I wouldn't be posting it on an internet forum though.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You think you left enough slack on that SER cable? :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

(3) metal cans.. (3) different heights.. he won't do that again :no:

Looks like he has metal nipple on meter and PVC on the (2) panels :blink:

I would of used PVC on all (3) and matched the tops :thumbsup:

Oh and Peter [URL="http://www.mysmiley.net/free-winking-smileys.php"][/URL]

Thanks again.. Nola :thumbsup:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Is that a 350A service? Or is it a 200A parallel? I wouldn't want to fight 350 MCM in that gutter.

Where is your ground? 

Oh what they said, line the cans up.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

codeone said:


> Maybe thats in your area, and sometimes AHJ's do try to take it to the extreme. However here in NC Code Enforcement Officers take an oath of Office to uphold the Code not their opinion. If you ask they are to give you the code section. Some Jurisdictions even require there Officers to site the code section on their report.
> 
> When I was contracting I would respectfully site a code section and ask if they could show me a section that overrode the one I sited, often they would change their results and pass my jobs.


 
What county do you inspect in nc? Just asking Im in meck county.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Why don't the tops of the panels and meter line up?


 yeah I am completely anal about everything lining up, nice and neat.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> yeah I am completely anal about everything lining up, nice and neat.


 
Exactly when another electrician looks at it I want him to say that looks good. Not who did that.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Exactly when another electrician looks at it I want him to say that looks good. Not who did that.


 looking back now, I had tyrants as teachers when I was a helper.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> looking back now, I had tyrants as teachers when I was a helper.


Try learning from your dad. You can yell at family alot more that you can the help!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Try learning from your dad. You can yell at family alot more that you can the help!


 yeah I got two sons that will be by my side in a matter of years! Plus you don't have to pay them!


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Why don't the tops of the panels and meter line up?


Good question.:whistling2:


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

The two panels should have been level with each other at the least. Really all three could have been been at the same plane.


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

David Channell said:


> The two panels should have been level with each other at the least. Really all three could have been been at the same plane.


Guess so brother.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Try learning from your dad. You can yell at family alot more that you can the help!


Must be my son. Nah, he got out of electrical work.Smart:laughing::laughing::whistling2:


----------

